# $12 Bag From Wal-Mart



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I picked up this bag a few days ago. I like the Letter Carrier style and the price was right, so I gave it a try. The main zip compartment fits my Kindle w/Oberon with just enough room to spare to Zip it closed,(I really should have tried my Kindle in the bag at the store) but it does fit. The snap pocket on the front holds my cell phone and keys. The small zip pock I use for money.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

OT...I love you avi!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice bag!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I looked at that purse too! Almost got it, but got this one instead ($12 too) I got a bigger bag, but still use this one slipped inside of it till I can get a padded netbook case or a Borsa Bella.

These little messenger bags are the perfect size to carry the kindle. Mine fits nicely, with my javoedge cover on it, with a little room to spare.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

ValeriGail said:


> I looked at that purse too! Almost got it, but got this one instead ($12 too) I got a bigger bag, but still use this one slipped inside of it till I can get a padded netbook case or a Borsa Bella.
> 
> These little messenger bags are the perfect size to carry the kindle. Mine fits nicely, with my javoedge cover on it, with a little room to spare.


I looked at the bag you got as well!


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Gwennie said:


> OT...I love you avi!


Thanks


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

That's a pretty good deal


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

ValeriGail said:


> I looked at that purse too! Almost got it, but got this one instead ($12 too) I got a bigger bag, but still use this one slipped inside of it till I can get a padded netbook case or a Borsa Bella.
> 
> These little messenger bags are the perfect size to carry the kindle. Mine fits nicely, with my javoedge cover on it, with a little room to spare.


I like this one, too! It looks a little bigger than the other one, which is an advantage for me.

After looking at bags online, most of which seem to cost hundreds of dollars and still don't meet my needs, I finally decided what I am going to do (for now) about a bag. I love my present bag, but it just seemed too small. I couldn't fit my sunglasses or hairbrush in the bag. But I found a much smaller wallet, which creates enough room for my sunglasses. And, I decided I can live without my hairbrush. Problem solved!

When I get my Oberon cover next Wednesday, I can do away with a wallet entirely and tuck a few dollars folded around my driver's licence, debit card, and health card into the pocket of that cover. That shouldn't hurt my Kindle's screen. Or, I could put that stuff in the small zipper pocket on the right hand side of the photo.

Here's the photo of my purse again which I like a lot. It, too, was a cheap bag, only $12.99, but it is perfect for my needs now that I can fit my stuff in it. Here, it has only the old (very big) wallet and my Kindle in the main pocket (keys and cell phone in the other pockets). It looks about the same with the small wallet, sunglasses, and Kindle in the main pocket, now.


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

I love the cow print one!


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

It actually says Giraffe Print on the tag! I know because I saw this threadt and had to check it out the next time I went to Walmart... and ended up getting one! For $12 how could you beat the deal? Although I also ended up getting a $10 flat wallet in the same print - but I had been wanting a flat one like that! 

The bag actually has TWO zip compartments that are the size to fit a kindle 2 in a case, a shorter but wider zip compartment in the middle, and the two big flap snap pockets on the front. And it is made of a material that should last really well and be easy to wipe clean.A bunch of people have complimented my bag thsi week and I have resisted the urge to declare that it came from Walmart (unless they ask where I got it.)


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

Must make a trip to WalMart to pick up the "cowraffe" bag.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

AppleBlossom said:


> Must make a trip to WalMart to pick up the "cowraffe" bag.


ROFL! Love that name, Cowraffe!!

Mine isn't the one with the three compartments. Its the smaller messenger bag with only one main compartment, a little zipper pocket inside, one on the back and the two pockets on the front with flaps that have magnets. (the front pockets annoy me). I wanted the three compartment one, and went back to get it after contemplating it for ever... and they were sold out! HAHA. So I bought the smaller one. It works really well for when I am just carrying the kindle, and for the kindle's padded home while, well at home! HAHA. Pretty much, unless I am reading, my kindle is in this bag, and I actually slip it into my bigger bag now when I leave the house. (bigger bag doesn't have enough padding inside for my liking, to protect my kindle).

I'm still considering getting the bigger Cowraffe bag (That name cracks me up!). Seeing as I'm not a purse gal, and these two bags are actually the first two I've bought in like, um... well, since diaper bag days.. I think I'm driving my husband batty! So, I'm holding off on any more bag purchases for a bit. 

And I so want one of those flat wallets too!!


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

LOL.  Since the jury was out on which animal print it was, I figured I'd go ahead and issue the verdict as I see it!

I think the bag is quite cute and the wallet will be an added bonus.  In keeping with the animal theme, I am now looking at an M-Edge Go with the leopard print, too.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

AppleBlossom said:


> LOL. Since the jury was out on which animal print it was, I figured I'd go ahead and issue the verdict as I see it!
> 
> I think the bag is quite cute and the wallet will be an added bonus. In keeping with the animal theme, I am now looking at an M-Edge Go with the leopard print, too.


I saw that on their site yesterday and was like that is way cool!!! If I didn't share my kindle with hubby and my 13 year old son (who would probably die of fright if he was seen reading it with a leopard print case), I'd seriously consider it!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

The Oberon Tote bags hold the Kindles quite nicely.  Great leather and are so pretty.


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

so cute!! I love it!


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

omg it is giraffe... lol... after I read that it no longer looked like cow print at all!!!


----------

